# SaxBuilder: XML-Datei auf lokale DTD, lokales Schema validieren



## RalU (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

folgende Situation: ich lese mit dem SaxBuilder eine XML-Datei aus, in der entweder auf eine DTD oder ein Schema referenziert wird.
Ist es möglich, mit SaxBuilder diese XML so zu validieren (z.B. mit setValidation(true)), so dass  NICHT auf die referenzierte DTD bzw. das referenzierte Schema geprüft wird, sondern auf eine LOKALES DTD bzw. LOKALES Schema?
Wenn dies grundsätzlich funktioniert, wie ist vorzugehen, wenn sich die lokale DTD bzw. das lokale Schema bspw. im aktuellen Projektverzeichnis befindet  (gleiche Ebene wie die Klasse, die mit SaxBuilder die XML-Datei einliest und validieren soll)
Andere Frage: Angenommen, die vorliegende XML-Datei hat keinerlei Referenzen auf eine DTD oder ein Schema. Kann unter diesen Umständen dennoch auf eine lokale DTD bzw. lokales Schema validiert werden (mit SaxBuilder)?

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

in diesem Beispiel wird eine Schemadatei aus dem Dateisystem geladen um eine XML-Datei zu validieren.


----------



## RalU (27. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Das validieren auf eine lokale Schemadatei funktioniert mit der dort vorgesetellen Art und Weise recht gut. Probleme bereitet das validieren gegen eine lokale DTD.

Insbesondere habe ich das Problem, dass ich nicht steuern kann, ob in meinem zu verarbeitenden XML-File, dass ich auch validiere, ein DOCTYPE vorhanden ist. Weiterhin will ich in jedem Fall auf eine lokale DTD validieren, selbst wenn kein DOCTYPE vorhanden ist oder wenn der Pfad zur DTD im DocType nicht passt.


----------

